# 2004 Tahoe To Pull 2004 Outback Bhs????



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a 2004 Tahoe Z71, four wheel drive with the 5.3 litre. I am wondering if it will pull the 04 Outback 28BHS. It will have the equil-izer weight dist and sway bars. Have the P3 brake controller. What are your thoughts? I am new to this and am looking to purchase the trailer within the week. Thanks!!!


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

Make that an 05 outback 28BHS. Also do I need to do anything extra to my tahoe...trans cooler etc?...


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Do make the picture very complete, more information is needed.

Tow Vehicle Questions:

year, model, engine: 2004, Tahoe, 5.3

need: rear axle ratio, tow package yes/no? (with this info, we can look up tow ratings). Edmunds says max is 7800.

TT: Need to know the dry weight and the GVWR... these we can look up with the info provided I think....though I didn't see them on Keystone's website. Let's guess it's about 5200 pounds dry and can handle 2000 pounds extra load.

Without knowing more...I'd say it's going to be able to do it...but it will be a pretty good load for it without much 'contingency' factor. A trans cooler would be good...if it has a tow package...it may have one already. Equal-I-Zer is the way to go.

You need to make sure your tow vehicle can handle not only the tow load....and have a margineof saftey....but also the hitch weight that is added to your tow vehicle's payload capacity. If you carry tons of gear in your Tahoe too... this could be an issue. The Equalizer can help distribute the weight...but if you're over your GCWR on your truck.... you can't fix that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

A tahoe is a rather whort wheelbase for towing a trailer that size. There are several members who are or have towed a 28BHS with a Suburban. Perhaps they can comment on their experiences.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Prior to purchasing our truck last spring, we had pulled our 2004 28BHS with a Chevy Suburban 1500LT. Our Suburban had the trailer tow package which included an external trans cooler, a 44 gallon gas tank and we upgraded to LT tires. While this setup wouldn't have won any races, but we were within our vehicles towing specifications and it did a fair job. Although it looks like your Tahoe has a 7700 lb tow rating which should be sufficient, I would be more afraid of a sway issue with the shorter wheel base. Suggestions on how you would be able to help overcome the sway factor would include making sure that you have LT tires rather then passenger tires and having a good sway control system such as an Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam system. Do you know if you have the 3.73 rear axle ratio or the trailer tow package?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Although you should probably be within your towing limit for your Tahoe, you are probably going to exceed the GVWR for the Tahoe. The GVWR is the limit for the amount of weight that the Tahoe can carry - not how much it can pull. This is a common mis-conception. By the time you put people, their stuff and camping gear, the trailer tongue weight, etc ON the Tahoe, you will probably exceed that weight limit.

Most dealers and private sellers don't look at that number, or they mistakenly believe that number is how much the trailer can weigh, but it is directly related to how much weight the tires and suspension of the tow vehicle can carry.

Here's the *EDITED LINK* to a great website that will help you answer your questions: David's RV Tips (It is pinned to the top of the "Towing Issues and Vehicles" category.)

I printed this out when we bought our Outback and I carry it with me. It contains a lot of valuable information.

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

Vehicle: I just found out the rear end is a 4:10(No wonder why my gas mileage stinks!) and has the trailer tow package with oil and trans cooler. The hitch in the back states 600 tongue weight and 5000 GVWR without weight dist. WITH weight dist it goes to 1500 tongue and 12,000 GVWR. On the door is states GVWR =6800

Trailer: Dry weight is 4930, carry capacity is 2070 and tongue weight is 560. I would think that would make the GVWR =7000.

I have four young girls and the wife making family a total of six.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

MSP381 said:


> Vehicle: I just found out the rear end is a 4:10(No wonder why my gas mileage stinks!) and has the trailer tow package with oil and trans cooler. The hitch in the back states 600 tongue weight and 5000 GVWR without weight dist. WITH weight dist it goes to 1500 tongue and 12,000 GVWR. On the door is states GVWR =6800
> 
> Trailer: Dry weight is 4930, carry capacity is 2070 and tongue weight is 560. I would think that would make the GVWR =7000.
> 
> I have four young girls and the wife making family a total of six.


Good news for your Tahoe as far as having the 4.10 and the tow package. Now, you need to weigh your Tahoe empty and estimate the weight of everything and add the tongue weight of the camper... and hope it doesn't go over 6800 pounds. If you think you are good...then there is one more number to check...and that's the GCWR (gross combined weight rating)....and that is the number you can't exceed with the weight of the camper and the tow vehicle combined.

If your Tahoe is like my Expedition...it's probably weighing in at 4500-5000 pounds. So that leaves you a fair amount of room for gear, people, and tongue weight.


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

Would i be better off with an 04 outback 25RSS?? it is a bit shorter and lighter. i really like the layout of the 28bhs though and they are same price.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Even if it works out with your weights I would be concerned about the wheelbase. The tahoe is pretty short and sway could be an issue under the right circumstances. We used a yukon to tow our 21RS for a long time and it was a pretty good setup. The 25 is only a few feet longer and should be a pretty good fit with the tahoe. If you like the 25rss I'd go with that.........or a bigger truck if you want the 28.

Mike


----------



## jadartt (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 2003 28BHS and can tell you that you will love this trailer as it has everything you'd want with a larger family. I have a '01 Yukon XL with 3.73 gears and I just pulled my trailer from South Dakota to Fairbanks, Alaska last summer and can tell you that you will be able to pull it no problem even in the mountains. It's not a race, but you'll get it done.

You'll absolutely love the camper, but you will be yearning for a larger tow rig. I am on the look out for a nice 3/4 ton Yukon XL at the moment if that gives you any insight.


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

I should have kept my Yukon XL but that is gone now. I am going to stick with the tahoe for a while. I think the 28BHS is what the wife wants and it is what I would rather have. The place I am getting the trailer from is putting on an Equi-lizer hitch for $450.00. Maybe he will let me try pulling both rigs before I buy. what you think? Am I being dumb?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

MSP381 said:


> Maybe he will let me try pulling both rigs before I buy. what you think? Am I being dumb?


Nahh...I don't think you're dumb. You're asking all the right questions and trying be in full awareness of the risks. it sounds to me that like others have said.... you'll probably be legal... without a lot of 'wiggle' room....and you'll probably manage it ok as long as you are careful and go slow (which is always a good thing anyway). I think I'd rather yearn for a bigger tow vehicle than yearn for a big camper. You'll never fix the camper if you buy too small.

The equalizer will help a great deal...just don't mind the noise ;-) that's what is keeping it under control for you! Make sure you have a good brake controller...and always keep brakes and tires in good working order. And buy good tow mirror extensions!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

No experience with the equalizer as we use a Hensley Arrow to offset our "relatively" shorter wheelbase on our Nissan Armada. We towed our 03 28BHS about 1500 miles last summer quite nicely. Of course I'd love a nice diesel, but we can't fit the skin and fur kids in a pickup. I upgraded the tires to Nitto Duragrapler LTs which made a HUGE difference in control. Aside from that, the Armada has self levelling airbags, trans cooler, tow mode, 9,000 lb tow rating, etc. Gearing is not as good for towing as yours - I think it has a 3.35 rear end. Nevertheless, with the relatively light trailer, we towed through the hills of NY, PA, CT pretty well (again, everything is relative!!).

The layout of this trailer is awesome. The only thing we'd change down the road is to move to a quad bunk (and new TV). But that's way down the road. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks for all the advise!!! will let you know what I get. Am supposed to p/u next friday.


----------

